# Trace: Indie (Vice Versa) 14.1ish skewbald gelding born 1993 OBJ2



## bubblemc (19 January 2011)

I would like to trace Indie, a skewbald gelding who was born in Spring 1993.

His freezemark is OBJ2 or 0BJ2.  I am not sure of his exact height but would say he is around 14.1 or 14.2.  

He did lots of local in-hand shows as a youngster until around 1996ish.  He was then sold to someone in the Welwyn/Digswell area who was going to break him but could be anywhere now.  He has very even markings and his brown parts were quite dark as a youngster.  

Would love to know how he is; I'm sure he's being thoroughly enjoyed by his current owner.  He was bought as a weanling from someone who breeds for meat, so is a really special boy!  

Had no idea that I would be able to chase him before looking on here, so if anyone knows him I'd love to know!

Thanks.


----------



## cally6008 (3 February 2011)

It's the first one, OBJ2


----------



## bubblemc (23 April 2011)

As I don't know what he is called now or whereabouts in the country he is, I have posted a picture in the hope someone recognises him.  I have only posted one side view as his markings are pretty symmetrical.

Thanks


----------



## cally6008 (23 April 2011)

Not sure why I didn't post this in my earlier post, sorry

Equine Details - INDIE VICE VERSA
Date of Birth	01-Jan-1993
Gender	Gelding
Colour	Skewbald
Height	
Breed	Pony
Submitted by	Weatherbys ID Passports
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

Weatherbys ID Passports
Tel: 01933-440077 ext 2260
Fax: 01933-304758
passports@weatherbys.co.uk

Passport details above, give Weatherbys a ring


----------



## comet! (3 July 2014)

Bump (I cannot remember my password, so bumping under this name  ).


----------

